# Train your Skill - Hat das Programm noch wer?



## max00 (14. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Bin jetzt vor kurzem wieder über ein paar ältere Screenshots von mir gestoßen und hab folgendes entdeckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage dazu:Hat das Programm noch irgendwer?
Habs mal von nem Freund bekommen, der es aber auch nicht mehr hat und Googeln führt mich auch nicht zum Ziel!
Ich such das Programm ja auch nicht zum Skill-Trainieren sondern um Unterschiede zur Vergangenheit und um Unterschiede zwischen meinen verschiedenen Mäusen auszumachen!
mfg und ein fettes thx im voraus

max00


----------

